
/r/golang subreddit deletion proposal - ainar-g
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/golang-nuts/XoOhzUClDPs/jgSWxng7CAAJ
======
ainar-g
I personally think this is stupid. /r/golang is a community of its own.
Deleting is just because you don't like what Reddit CEO did is silly, and will
alienate a lot of people, which is not something a (still) young programming
language community needs.

------
TheGrumpyBrit
I have no interest in Golang, but if the mods feel strongly enough that they
want to leave Reddit, that is absolutely their choice and completely
understandable. But as moderators, I feel that they've accepted a moral
responsibility to the community that uses the service they control.

If they all want to step down, the correct approach is to add a sticky post,
recruiting new moderators willing to take over their roles. "I don't agree
with this so I'm going home and I'm taking my ball with me" is childish and
frankly a little pathetic.

------
4ad
Dupe #1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13035122](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13035122)

Dupe #2:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13035027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13035027)

~~~
EdiX
Google groups truly is a work of wonders.

------
sidcool
Oh please don't start the subreddit drama here. What happened there had
nothing to do with golang subreddit

------
jscheel
What an infantile response to the CEO's infantile actions.

------
DanBC
Where would they go? Imzy?

